# VXRS/Ulteam owners: Quickset Alternative



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

Aside from the looks of this thing (yuck), I want something I don't have to check every 100mi.

Are there alternatives to this headset setup? e.g., Campy integrated? I don't have any literature detailing the design of the Quickset, so have my hands tied w/o that information.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Since I jammed down my stem onto my steerer tube, using it as a lockring for the quickset, the quickset hasn't loosened a bit...about 700 miles at least. Problem solved. As for the looks, to me it's pretty inoffensive. Of course, you could always track down a 2004 or earlier fork..


----------

